
AI – It's Real, It's Here and It's Helping Mankind - troykelly
https://aicial.com/blog/ai-helping-mankind
======
foxhedgehog
Of course if an AI was real and malevolent this is exactly the kind of article
it would want to promote...

------
holografix
The author is confusing artificial intelligence with Machine Learning. I can't
blame him/her, it is confusing. AI _is_ in fact something to be scared of,
machine learning isn't.

~~~
_0ffh
You are confusing artificial general intelligence (AGI) with AI/ML. I can't
blame you, it's confusing. AGI is what you are scared of, AI isn't.

(To be fair, your point still stands. The article starts out with run of the
mill standard AI examples, and then at the end suddenly starts wobbling
between AI, AGI and machine consciousness, which is still another thing.)

